# Useful Mp3 Gurbani  Free Download Links



## harpreetsingh

*Sikh Philosophy Network has a comprehensive Gurbani Mp3 Download section. Click here to Listen or Download Gurbani. You may have to Register/Sign Up at SPN, which is very simple, safe and Secure.
*


----------



## harpreetsingh

*Gurbani MP3 Downloads*

Download Link for the Sree Guru Granth Sahib ji.

Section 2: Path Sri Guru Granth Sahib Jee

One can download entire Guru Granth Sahib ji in mp3 audio Format. It is very useful for those who are learning Gurubani. I have downloaded and use ten pages for understanding and doing my Paath .
Hope it shall be very useful for all.
The down load is in 10 page files of average size of 8/9 mb only. 

Kindly enjoy yourself.

Harpreet


----------



## harpreetsingh

The following is a beautiful compilation of SGGS ji audio files. A nice work. There are two kinds of recordings available at the site. One is with the background music and the other a simple paath. Both of these are worth downlaoding. It helps in listening to paath. Kindly listen to the Paath.

Simran.info (Meditation Information)
{Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji in two modes one with background music and other without the same]


The following is a link for a method of Simran in audio form. It should be useful as a guide to those who are interested in Simran or those who are looking for a format of simran as to how one can practice.

It also seems a nice way of remembering.

Naam Simran | Simran.info
[Simran]

The following is recording of a Kaatha , one may listen to it. However, it did not play well on my computer as my speakers may be not properly tuned .


Prabh Milne Ka Chao - Bhai Sewa Singh Tarmala | Simran.info
[katha]


I would request that you may also kindly provide similar links ,may be even for a single shabad. I am looking for a download source [mp3 format] for the following shabad.

'Mein hoon Param purukh ko Dasa ,Dekhan ayo Jagat tamasha......[Mukh Vaak -10th Pathshahi ji Maharaj jeo]


Love and regards


----------



## harpreetsingh

The following link provides you with a soothing voice of Simran [ Waheguru] .
I would suggest try it right away and let it be there till you are on computer. There are 4 options of listening .Recording is excellent. Just click once ..the page will get opened and you shall be in bliss. 
Pl. try it right away and do not thank me .Thank HIM for such a nice site and silky voice of the Ladies .It is just being out there in heaven.
Try it yourself.


Naam Simran Style 3
[Simran]


----------



## harpreetsingh

*Bani Pro*




*Bhai Balbir Singh Jee Sidki*



*Bhai Daljit Singh Jee (Damdami Taksal/Manteca)*



*Bhai Harjinder Singh Jee (Shri Nagar Wale)*



*Bhai Sahib Bhai Jeevan Singh - Nitnem Recording (1970s)*



*Dr. Pritam Singh Jee Anjaan*



*Gurudwara Tapoban Sahib*



*Professor Satnam Singh Jee Sethi*

The above are useful downloads for Nitnems. The recordings are of various Saints/singers/keertaniaye. There is other useful collection of Banis including SGGS ji.


----------



## singhbim

SSA Harprit ji
I tried the link you posted but i get no connection 
is the address right?
Tarsam singh


----------



## Sikh80

*singhbm ji,

I was searching for 'sabads'/keertan.The above links are working. Of course,I have not tried all the links.But almost all that i tried for are functional. *


----------



## kr_raikwar

satnaam all of my frn
       dear friends i want a very  very heart full gurbani. that is first word is " mohey bairag bhayo" by bhai surinder singh ji jodhpuri. will u plz any body send me this shabd 4 me' plz send me whenever i i m listen this i really feel a heavanly pleasure

plz send me anybody


----------



## globalcool2009

Lets contribute on "INTERNATIONAL PEACE DAY'  be part of it spare
your few minutes on this...

globalongoings.com/peace_one_day.php

Regards,
Cheers


----------



## patiarianwale

the servicee provided by you for the cause of panth is immense because it give food for thought for the people and put them on right track of dharma and righteousness sir it would be of immense help if you could include lives of great sikhs and there teachings and thoughts


----------



## spnadmin

patiarianwale ji

That is really nice of you to say. SPN tries hard to live up to your interests and needs for information and points of view. Thanks. :happykaur:Narayanjot Kaur


----------

